# Online Pregnancy Test Quiz



## Beltane

Thought this was neat. After taking a survey, it gives you a percentage of possible pregnancy. Enjoy! :friends:

https://www.epigee.org/pregnancy/test.html


----------



## icculcaz

Based on a single act of unprotected intercourse on the day you indicated, among couples with average fertility there is a 26% probablity of pregnancy.
But, since you indicated that there were additional acts of intercourse, this probability could be higher.
If you did conceive that month, you would be 4 weeks pregnant.
It could be too early to detect pregnancy symptoms.
The symptoms you listed -- nausea or vomitting, weight gain and/or feeling bloated, changes in appetite, frequent urination, sore or tender breasts, odd sensations in the abdomen -- are all typical of pregnancy. However, unusual stress, could make your period late.
Most women who try to get pregnant will succeed within a year. It may take longer for older couples. Hormonal methods of birth control, such as the pill or Depo-Provera, could result in a period of temporary infertility. (See frequently asked questions about Hormonal Contraceptives for more info.) Learning Natural Family Planning can help a couple to figure out the best time to have intercourse (generally about two weeks from the first day of your period). 
More information about how to get pregnant and fertility. 
Because you indicated sharp or unbearable pain you could have a serious or life-threatening condition, such as a tubal (ectopic) pregnancy. Contact your doctor immediately and/or visit your nearest emergency room. [more about ectopic pregnancy].


----------



## CHILLbilly

I got 26% as well....due mostly to my age I think.......


----------



## tinkerbell123

Ive been getting 20-26% for the last 6 months (i go on it nearly every month):rofl::rofl::rofl: xx


----------



## magicvw

Pah! 
_Based on a single act of unprotected intercourse on the day you indicated, among couples with average fertility *there is a only a very small probablity of pregnancy*.

But, since you indicated that there were additional acts of intercourse, this probability could be higher._

I am still waiting for O, so no shock there! But I put in that I expect to get pregnant this evening, and I still only get a slim chance. Pah!


----------



## AngelKelly

tinkerbell123 said:


> Ive been getting 20-26% for the last 6 months (i go on it nearly every month):rofl::rofl::rofl: xx

lmao!


I got 26% and could possibly be two weeks pregnant,................ wont hold me breath though :roll:


----------



## Sinead

25% and 2 weeks pregnant
Hell I think I'm only OV-ing :rofl:


----------



## porkpie1981

Im ovulating tomorrow so the sickness stuff isnt really accurate to me

Based on a single act of unprotected intercourse on the day you indicated, among couples with average fertility there is a 20% probablity of pregnancy.

But, since you indicated that there were additional acts of intercourse, this probability could be higher.

If you did conceive that month, you would be 2 weeks pregnant.

It could be too early to detect pregnancy symptoms.

The symptoms you listed -- frequent urination, odd sensations in the abdomen -- are all typical of pregnancy. However, unusual stress, could make your period late.

Most women who try to get pregnant will succeed within a year. It may take longer for older couples. Hormonal methods of birth control, such as the pill or Depo-Provera, could result in a period of temporary infertility. (See frequently asked questions about Hormonal Contraceptives for more info.) Learning Natural Family Planning can help a couple to figure out the best time to have intercourse (generally about two weeks from the first day of your period). 

More information about how to get pregnant and fertility. 

It is probably too early for a pregnancy test. If you miss your period, come back to this site for another on-line evaluation or visit your local pregnancy resource center for a free pregnancy test.


----------



## Farie

I don't get that at all - I tried all variations on dates near and around O and the highest I got was 26%????????????????????


----------



## porkpie1981

I bet its cause i read sumwhere that a fertile couple have 1 in 4 chance of getting a :bfp: if bding around the ovulation date


----------



## RaeEW89

Personal Pregnancy Report
Based on a single act of unprotected intercourse on the day you indicated, among couples with average fertility there is a 26% probablity of pregnancy.

Keep in mind that young adults tend to be more fertile than older adults, so this probability could be higher.

But, since you indicated that there were additional acts of intercourse, this probability could be higher.

If you did conceive that month, you would be 3 weeks pregnant.

It could be too early to detect pregnancy symptoms.

The symptoms you listed -- fatigue or needing extra sleep, frequent urination, sore or tender breasts -- are all typical of pregnancy. 

It is probably too early for a pregnancy test. If you miss your period, come back to this site for another on-line evaluation or visit your local pregnancy resource center for a free pregnancy test.


Ive tried changing it around to see if my chances got any higher and they didnt. The highest to get is apparently 26%.


----------



## lissaloo

hi thats cool but totally uncool that i only have 26% chance of cooking a bun !!!


----------



## Freyasmum

26% sounds good to me - I only got 15%!!!
I guess that's what I get for turning 36 :(


----------



## DaisyBee

Based on a single act of unprotected intercourse on the day you indicated, among couples with average fertility there is a 15% probablity of pregnancy.

But, since you indicated that there were additional acts of intercourse, this probability could be higher.

If you did conceive that month, you would be 6 weeks pregnant.

The symptoms you listed -- nausea or vomitting, fatigue or needing extra sleep, weight gain and/or feeling bloated, changes in appetite, frequent urination, sore or tender breasts, odd sensations in the abdomen -- are all typical of pregnancy. 

If you have had a positive pregnancy test, you should assume you are pregnant until your status can be verified by a doctor.

It is recommended that you visit your local pregnancy resource center for a free pregnancy test right away.

*Don't feel bad - I got 15% also - I am 30 yrs old & currently pregnant! I would take it with a grain of salt!!*


----------



## Seity

Gee, now my 9% chance looks even worse.


----------



## Sparklebaby

Personal Pregnancy Report
Based on a single act of unprotected intercourse on the day you indicated, among couples with average fertility there is a only a very small probablity of pregnancy.

But, since you indicated that there were additional acts of intercourse, this probability could be higher.

If you did conceive that month, you would be 4 weeks pregnant.

It could be too early to detect pregnancy symptoms.

The symptoms you listed -- nausea or vomitting, fatigue or needing extra sleep, weight gain and/or feeling bloated, changes in appetite, frequent urination, sore or tender breasts, odd sensations in the abdomen -- are all typical of pregnancy. 

If you have had a positive pregnancy test, you should assume you are pregnant until your status can be verified by a doctor.

It is recommended that you visit your local pregnancy resource center for a free pregnancy test just to be sure.

I didnt even get a %%%% :cry: but I have had 1 faint pos on HPT and 2 faint but noticeable on OPK. I personally wouldnt take it as being accurate. I plan to test again tomorro on a HPT so......fingers crossed I have been right and this is wrong. :happydance:


----------



## mommalimond

Personal Pregnancy Report

Based on a single act of unprotected intercourse on the day you indicated, among couples with average fertility there is a only a very small probablity of pregnancy.

Keep in mind that young adults tend to be more fertile than older adults, so this probability could be higher.

But, since you indicated that there were additional acts of intercourse, this probability could be higher.

If you did conceive that month, you would be 6 weeks pregnant.

The symptoms you listed -- nausea or vomitting, fatigue or needing extra sleep, weight gain and/or feeling bloated, changes in appetite, frequent urination, sore or tender breasts -- are all typical of pregnancy.

It is recommended that you visit your local pregnancy resource center for a free pregnancy test just to be sure.


:hugs:


----------



## loulou1979

I got 26% too, and according to my info 'could' be 3 weeks pregnant. We'll see...


----------



## freefalling

oh what a cool weblink, thanks for posting.... i am in the small % too! ahh well, more practicing! Oli x x


----------



## griffinh

i put in ''positive preg test'' even though ive not got one, and its still 26% lol


----------



## MrsR32

I got 15%. Feel more positive this month than for ages so fingers crossed we're one in 15!


----------



## JemmaD

i got 26% and 3 weeks gone


----------



## scotsgirlie

I got 26% too! Is that not the average chance that everyone has to get pregnant if they bd around ovulation??


----------



## littlesteph

Based on a single act of unprotected intercourse on the day you indicated, among couples with average fertility there is a 15% probablity of pregnancy.

Keep in mind that young adults tend to be more fertile than older adults, so this probability could be higher.

But, since you indicated that there were additional acts of intercourse, this probability could be higher.

If you did conceive that month, you would be 4 weeks pregnant.

It could be too early to detect pregnancy symptoms.

The symptoms you listed -- nausea or vomitting, fatigue or needing extra sleep, weight gain and/or feeling bloated, sore or tender breasts, odd sensations in the abdomen -- are all typical of pregnancy. 

It is recommended that you visit your local pregnancy resource center for a free pregnancy test right away

thats really depressioing


----------



## carterclan02

I am clearing very pregnant but it told me I only had a 9% chance even after I put in my lmp and positive hpt..lol


----------



## littlesteph

thats actally giving a bit more hope. :)


i did a test this morining even though i'm not due for another 5 days, i feel different from usual so thought i might be but it came out negative.
i guess it was just to early to tell. :(


----------



## 3boys

i was told it was unlikely even though i ticked the box for BFP! lol


----------



## k8y

you have to make sure that you put in 2010 for dec and change the january for 2011 coz I forgot and it said slim chance, but changed the years and it said 15% :)


----------



## 3boys

thanks now its saying 26%


----------



## SceneQueen

Based on a single act of unprotected intercourse on the day you indicated, among couples with average fertility there is a 15% probablity of pregnancy.

Keep in mind that young adults tend to be more fertile than older adults, so this probability could be higher.

But, since you indicated that there were additional acts of intercourse, this probability could be higher.

If you did conceive that month, you would be 4 weeks pregnant.

It could be too early to detect pregnancy symptoms.

The symptoms you listed -- nausea or vomitting, fatigue or needing extra sleep, weight gain and/or feeling bloated, changes in appetite, frequent urination, sore or tender breasts, odd sensations in the abdomen -- are all typical of pregnancy.


----------

